# Crufts 2009



## Freyja

Just a reminder othat are qualified for crufts that the postal entries close on 5th jan and the online entries close on 12th jan.

I've just filled in an entry form for Button as she's the only one I will be taking this year. She's in the racing and coursing greyhound bitch class she doesn't need to qualify because she is registered in the greyhound stud book at the ngrc. I will post it tomorrow. I always send my crufts entries by recorded delivery so I know they have definitely got there


----------



## clueless

Thanks for the reminder Freya I still do not know who I want to take yet


----------



## kimpossible

Thanks for the reminder. I justed entered my girl online.


----------



## clueless

kimpossible said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I justed entered my girl online.


Are you going on the bus? or driving down and staying


----------



## briarlow

Will be entering Anton for the Saturday and maybe entering him for the Cani-Cross event again on the Friday.

A dog that I bred has won through to the Novice Obedience for NI on the Thursday, would love to go and see her as she's the first of the breed to ever qualify.


----------



## kimpossible

clueless said:


> Are you going on the bus? or driving down and staying


I'm going on the bus. how are you getting down?


----------



## clueless

I am driving down this year to show on the Saturday then staying overnight for a good party (hopefully) then back home Sunday. Still to book a room though LOL


----------



## DKDREAM

Good luck everyone who enters all your dogs are winners! It will be sad not being able to watch it on the TV this year as BBC are not broadcasting it are they due to the programme "Pedigree Dogs Exposed".

Once again Good Luck Everyone, Hope you enjoy the day!


----------



## Tigerneko

I love Crufts 

I go down with a friend of mine who breeds Irish Setters, it's such good fun :]

Hopefully one day i'll be taking my Great Danes down there, but until I actually get one, i'll just have to keep dreaming 

It's such a brilliant atmosphere at Crufts, it's a shame they won't be televising it this year :frown5:


----------



## DKDREAM

Im absolutly gutted about it, they should update there site though when the winners are chosen guess i will just have to put up with that as there will be no tickets left is there?


----------



## clueless

DKDREAM said:


> Im absolutly gutted about it, they should update there site though when the winners are chosen guess i will just have to put up with that as there will be no tickets left is there?


Try Crufts presented by the Kennel Club for tickets


----------



## Freyja

You can buy tickets on the door at crufts. Or you can get them on line I think if you google crufts it will tell you how to get them.

I sent my entries by signed for post so I would know they got there I checked last night they received them monday morning.


----------



## clueless

I did it on line. I am now looking for somewhere to stay the Friday night if any of you kind English members have any links I would appreciate it


----------



## kimpossible

DKDREAM said:


> Im absolutly gutted about it, they should update there site though when the winners are chosen guess i will just have to put up with that as there will be no tickets left is there?


Last year the fastest place to be updated was the results page on fossedata.co.uk They had the results online for each breed every 3 or 4 classes. i relied on it last year because i was working.


----------



## Tigerneko

I don't know if i'm going this year, I haven't heard anything from my friend yet... I don't want to text her and ask if i'm invited cos i'll feel dead cheeky 

hope I get to go though, I love looking on Discover Dogs and talking to the breeders, I spend a lot of time talking to the Great Dane Adoption Society stand people too, I hope they're there this year, I need to buy another keyring cos my last one got wet on a water ride in Blackpool and the ink ran on the picture 

Does anyone on here do Discover Dogs? I'll come along and have a chat if I go :]

...if you're a Great Dane breeder, prepare to have me hanging round for hours :lol:


----------



## sarah1984

Portia Elizabeth said:


> I don't know if i'm going this year, I haven't heard anything from my friend yet... I don't want to text her and ask if i'm invited cos i'll feel dead cheeky
> 
> hope I get to go though, I love looking on Discover Dogs and talking to the breeders, I spend a lot of time talking to the Great Dane Adoption Society stand people too, I hope they're there this year, I need to buy another keyring cos my last one got wet on a water ride in Blackpool and the ink ran on the picture
> 
> Does anyone on here do Discover Dogs? I'll come along and have a chat if I go :]
> 
> ...if you're a Great Dane breeder, prepare to have me hanging round for hours :lol:


I love the Discover Dogs section and its so helpful when there is a breed your really interested in owning. I think I spent most of my time there!


----------



## Tigerneko

sarah1984 said:


> I love the Discover Dogs section and its so helpful when there is a breed your really interested in owning. I think I spent most of my time there!


it is isn't it! And the breeders are usually more than happy to tell you all about the breed and talk about their dog's personalities :]

Although, last year the Great Dane owners kinda talked to me as if I didn't know anything, I think they thought I was some naive person that was underestimating the size of the breed, they gave me the impression they didn't want me to be a future dane mummy :crying: but what do they know about me?

All of the other breeders I spoke to were lovely though. The year before last, I was talking to the Doberman man, and he wouldn't let me leave :lol: he was stood nattering away for nearly an hour to me hahaha but he was a lovely man so I didn't mind! And then every time I walked past he kept saying hello to me haha ^_^

I love Crufts so much, it's just a damn shame that a few sensless, irresponsible breeders have tarred it's reputation.


----------



## kayz

I have always watched Crufts and we went for the first time last year. I loved it!! But I can't drive and neither can my hubby. My mum isn't going this year so I can't go

I have looked into trains but it is too expensive for both of us and I don't feel happy about leaving my boys with their Dad as I feel it is unfair that we can't go as a family.

Have a great time if you go!!


----------



## dexter

for anyone from Kent who wants to go on Sunday £40 includes entry
Crufts Dog Show - Working & Pastoral - Short Break Holidays with Buzzlines Travel


----------



## Freyja

I did discover dogs a couple of years ago with my friend and her salukis. Someonw asked me a question and I'm afraid I had to tell them I had greyhounds and whippets and was just with a friend. They asked me if I had seen the proplan stand were they were putting up photos they had taken on previous days. One they were showing was a greyhound sitting on a sofa in a mock up of a sitting room and guess what .It was my William he had his bum on the sofa and his feet on the floor and looked very silly. The photographer was taking 2 or 3 photos of other dogs but he only took the one of William. We always go to proplan for a photo as I think it is a lovely momento of the day although the price is going up every year I think we paid £2 the first year and £6 each last year.


----------



## kayz

Just looked on the National Express website as they are doing special coaches. But you can only look at trips upto the 1st March so I can't find out how much it will be!!

There is a coach trip from North Yorkshire but its one where we have to stay overnight.


----------



## kayz

Ooooh there are buses from Leeds


----------



## clueless

Yeah Keep trying there are usually a few buses go for the day


----------



## kayz

I don't think it will be possible. The bus leaves Leeds at 7:05 and I can't get to Leeds for that time. If I stay in Leeds then it works out to be as much as going and staying in Birmingham.


----------



## Tigerneko

Yay i'm going with my College on the Thursday this year, Terrier & Hound day, so that should be interesting, since i've only ever been on Gundog day before :]

haha i'm so excited, i'd love to take my own Great Danes down there one day, shall have to keep dreaming until i'm a little older


----------



## clueless

kayz said:


> I don't think it will be possible. The bus leaves Leeds at 7:05 and I can't get to Leeds for that time. If I stay in Leeds then it works out to be as much as going and staying in Birmingham.


Thats a shame. I have managed to book a travelodge in Wolverhampton. It was only £29 for the family room


----------



## Freyja

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Yay i'm going with my College on the Thursday this year, Terrier & Hound day, so that should be interesting, since i've only ever been on Gundog day before :]
> 
> haha i'm so excited, i'd love to take my own Great Danes down there one day, shall have to keep dreaming until i'm a little older


We will be there on Thursday with Button. Look out for us will be either at the greyhound ring or the whippet ring.


----------



## terriermaid

i might bump into you freya ill either be at the russels or whippets


----------



## kayz

I think I may have a solution to my problem. I can get a 16-25 railcard which means the train is cheaper. It is my birthday in April so I am asking my mum if she will pay for my train tickets as my birthday pressie!!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.:biggrin:


----------



## clueless

kayz said:


> I think I may have a solution to my problem. I can get a 16-25 railcard which means the train is cheaper. It is my birthday in April so I am asking my mum if she will pay for my train tickets as my birthday pressie!!
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed.:biggrin:


Woo Hoo So what day are you going


----------



## kayz

The Saturday as it is the cheapest.


----------



## clueless

Great Hope you enjoy your day


----------



## kayz

Booked my ticket this morning!!!!
I'm so excited!!!


----------



## noushka05

kayz said:


> Booked my ticket this morning!!!!
> I'm so excited!!!


i'm sure you'll have a Great day


----------



## pommum

I will be at Crufts On Friday for Toy day plus we are manning the Booth at discover Dogs on the Friday and the Sunday, and we are going on the Saturday for a shopping day. I may if I can get hubby to stay home with the kids go on Thursday to see my friend Shelly aka Spitzcav3 as her Keeshond qualified for the Junior Warrent Finals.

take care

Sarah


----------



## MelanieW34

Is it being televised anywhere at all? not even on sky or discovery channel??


----------



## Tigerneko

Should be going on the Thursday with College, my tutor hasn't booked it yet though, i'm so excited, it's like one of the biggest highlights of the year, beats my birthday hands down    

If anyone's doing Discover Dogs on Thursday, let me know and i'll come and say hello


----------



## pommum

I think Horse And Country Channel were hoping to beable to televise it but I believe because the BBC had the contract for another 2 yrs yet they need to hand the contract back before another channel can take it on if you get what I mean.
And personally I don't see that happening any time soon.
I think The H&C channel did an amazing job with televising Discover Dogs they showed pretty much everything there was there, and I think they would also do a fab job of Crufts, unfortunatly we will just have to wait and see what happens next.

take care

Sarah


----------



## kayz

There is a youtube channel for Crufts

YouTube - OfficialCrufts's Channel

I will probably spend the whole day in Discover Dogs.


----------



## Tigerneko

kayz said:


> I will probably spend the whole day in Discover Dogs.


I usually do too  my day revolves around Discover Dogs and going shopping  I don't really understand all the technical showring stuff, but it is good to watch


----------



## clueless

MelanieW34 said:


> Is it being televised anywhere at all? not even on sky or discovery channel??


There is going to be a link on YouTube I think will try and find the link


----------



## dexter

her's the link i posted earlier.
http://www.youtube.com/OfficialCrufts?gl=GB&hl=en-GB


----------



## TinyTashi

i'll be there all four days , staying up with friends

Im showing on the thursday i have the welsh terrier entered


----------



## Freyja

Button's passes arrive yesterday. She has to have a bath next week then just her legs washed the day before otherwise her black bit gets all dandruffy

Better tell my boss now I'm having a day off:thumbup:


----------



## pommum

Has anyone elses passes arrived yet?
Freyja Whats your Surname as they usually send them out in alphabetical order.
I am going to be there deffinetly on Thursday now as I am going go wath Spitzcav3 in the JW finals and also show the ropes of the Discover Dogs Booth to a couple of club members that have offered to runt he booth but have never done it before. So hopefully should be a great day, but will be home early to get my dogs ready for friday.

take care

Sarah


----------



## clueless

Pommum I am showing Friday and my passes arrived yesterday surname starts with an S if that helps ya


----------



## justenuf

Our passes arrived yesterday (along with that wonderful feeling of excitement) and our surname starts with a D........ our daughters YKC passes have not arrived yet and the KC have told me they were sent out a week ago !!!!!! Delightful postal service !!!


----------



## noushka05

yey our passes arrived 2day! very excited now!


----------



## kimpossible

My passes arrived yesterday and I'm a Mc. 

I can't wait!!! I'm so glad I've got a girl becuase the lhasas start at 8.30am - I'd never be ready in time!


----------



## pommum

I'm am really confused now as I am a P so would of thought I would have had mine by now and they took their payment months ago I may have to ring them if they don't come tomorrow.

Thanks peeps for letting me know who had got their tickets, we are also still waiting for the Discover Dogs tickets to come through as the KC said they had only posted them out this week.

lets hope they get here tomorrow.

take care

Sarah


----------



## noushka05

im sure you'll get them soon, its probably the post


----------



## pommum

I hope so "I WANT MY TICKETS" *as I stamp my feet on the floor like a big kids hehehe*

take care

Sarah


----------



## Freyja

pommum said:


> Has anyone elses passes arrived yet?
> Freyja Whats your Surname as they usually send them out in alphabetical order.
> I am going to be there deffinetly on Thursday now as I am going go wath Spitzcav3 in the JW finals and also show the ropes of the Discover Dogs Booth to a couple of club members that have offered to runt he booth but have never done it before. So hopefully should be a great day, but will be home early to get my dogs ready for friday.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah


My surname begins with M.


----------



## lianne86

im there on the saturday!!!! is anyone going to be there?????


----------



## sandra1960

ok guys Ive found you all somewhere to stay for your crufts visit. Its a pub which has breakfast included in price evening meals at reasonable prices and is only 10 mins drive from the NEC. Not sure on all prices but ive got a room for me & 2 kids for £60 dogs welcome free & allowed in bar to .
Coach House Hotel
01675) 463246. 150 High Street, Coleshill,. Birmingham B46 3BG

Hope this really helps if you phone tell them sandra told you to phone ok as done a deal on it for everyone ok HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## clueless

sandra1960 said:


> ok guys Ive found you all somewhere to stay for your crufts visit. Its a pub which has breakfast included in price evening meals at reasonable prices and is only 10 mins drive from the NEC. Not sure on all prices but ive got a room for me & 2 kids for £60 dogs welcome free & allowed in bar to .
> Coach House Hotel
> 01675) 463246. 150 High Street, Coleshill,. Birmingham B46 3BG
> 
> Hope this really helps if you phone tell them sandra told you to phone ok as done a deal on it for everyone ok HAVE A GOOD TIME


aAAW Sandra I wish you had posted this last week I have booked the Travel lodge in Wolverhampton but that Pub sounds ideal


----------



## sandra1960

sorry i only new I had to book one last night ive stayed in a travel lodge with my st bernard in december it was fine dont forget if you have a dog they charge you £10 for it & they dont do early breakfasts.are you traveling by car or public transport as its sunday there are no trains or busses till after 8.30 so taxis will be very demanded. Oh & I got my tickets 2 days ago I was worried before so emailed them & they said that everyones ticket are being sorted should all get them by the end of this week if not recieved email them they will sort it ok Hope you all have a great time & for those with dogs WE ALLL GO HOME WITH THE WINNER OUR OWN XX


----------



## clueless

sandra1960 said:


> sorry i only new I had to book one last night ive stayed in a travel lodge with my st bernard in december it was fine dont forget if you have a dog they charge you £10 for it & they dont do early breakfasts.are you traveling by car or public transport as its sunday there are no trains or busses till after 8.30 so taxis will be very demanded. Oh & I got my tickets 2 days ago I was worried before so emailed them & they said that everyones ticket are being sorted should all get them by the end of this week if not recieved email them they will sort it ok Hope you all have a great time & for those with dogs WE ALLL GO HOME WITH THE WINNER OUR OWN XX


Thanks Sandra I am driving down. There is a few of us booked in so will be fun. I have stayed at Travellodges before some good , some bad


----------



## pommum

kimpossible said:


> My passes arrived yesterday and I'm a Mc.
> 
> I can't wait!!! I'm so glad I've got a girl becuase the lhasas start at 8.30am - I'd never be ready in time!


Kimpossible do you know Margaret Anderson (Zentarr)? she has Lhasa's and Pom's.

If anyone else is stil stuck for room and the pub that Sandra offered is full their is a Premier Inn just round the corner from me and i'm about 40 mins from the NEC.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Tigerneko

woohoo  noticed a few people saying they're going on the Thursday, that's the day i'm going with College 

if anyone's on Discover Dogs, let me know your breed & i'll come over and have a chat, i'm sure I can break away from my class for a while 

omg, i'm so, so excited about it, it's my 3rd one this time, I never thought i'd ever get to go at all :w00t:


----------



## pommum

I'm happy happy happy now my tickets came this morning thanks goodness. I can stop stressing so much now hehehehe. Now I just have to worry about getting the Discover Dogs stand looking good.

Portia I will be about on the Discover Dogs stand for Poms on the Thursday, as I am helping some members who are new to doing the booth.

take care

Sarah


----------



## terriermaid

phewwww passes have arrived you lot where getting me worried:biggrin:


----------



## noushka05

so pleased youve got your passes! only 2 weeks to go


----------



## pommum

LOL don't remind me I have all the leaflets and bits and bobs to sort now for the breed booth for Discover Dogs.
I was quite suprised to find that the JW finals aren't being judged until 5.50pm on the Thursday, it's abit later than I was hoping but I want to be there to cheer her on and to hopefully see Connor win.

take care

Sarah


----------



## noushka05

pommum said:


> LOL don't remind me I have all the leaflets and bits and bobs to sort now for the breed booth for Discover Dogs.
> I was quite suprised to find that the JW finals aren't being judged until 5.50pm on the Thursday, it's abit later than I was hoping but I want to be there to cheer her on and to hopefully see Connor win.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah


wishing you lots of luck :thumbup:


----------



## pommum

noushka05 said:


> wishing you lots of luck :thumbup:


Thankyou Noushka, it will all go well i'm sure and toyday will go even better if one of my two gets a placement, my bitch last year was out of coat and got placed 2nd out of 12 bitches in Post Grad Bitch so as i'm sure can tell I was over the moon.

good luck to yourself too.

take care

Sarah


----------



## noushka05

pommum said:


> Thankyou Noushka, it will all go well i'm sure and toyday will go even better if one of my two gets a placement, my bitch last year was out of coat and got placed 2nd out of 12 bitches in Post Grad Bitch so as i'm sure can tell I was over the moon.
> 
> good luck to yourself too.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah


she did excellent! no wonder you were over the moon

thanks for wishing me luck i'm gunna need all i can get !Lol

Jo xx


----------



## sandra1960

PLEASE PLEASE
Is there anyone out there living in nottinghamshire that would help me get my st bernard to a champ show on sunday 1st march being help in ryston on dunsmore I will pay all expences and of course feed you. Need to be there just before 10 in the morning. 

sandra


----------



## Tigerneko

pommum said:


> Portia I will be about on the Discover Dogs stand for Poms on the Thursday, as I am helping some members who are new to doing the booth.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah


Yay  i'll come and visit you! You can't miss me, i've got red and black stripey hair lol!
xx


----------



## lianne86

yay! my crufts tickets have arrived!!!!!!!!!! shopping here we come..anyone goin to be there sat 7th?


----------



## dexter

no im on Sunday............... heres to happy shopping lol


----------



## pommum

We haven't totally decided what we are doing with Saturday yet, may be going and using it as a shopping day and taking our 2 little boys with us, as our eldest loves Crufts, and it will be a first for our youngest.

Lianne, I will pm you when I know what we are doing so we can arrange to meet up.

take care

Sarah


----------



## lianne86

pommum said:


> We haven't totally decided what we are doing with Saturday yet, may be going and using it as a shopping day and taking our 2 little boys with us, as our eldest loves Crufts, and it will be a first for our youngest.
> 
> Lianne, I will pm you when I know what we are doing so we can arrange to meet up.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah[/QUO
> 
> thats brilliant sarah,yeh just let me know i'll be there from 9.30 anyway...u saying two boys,do u mean doggy's or human lol  im being blonde ! haha i would love to meet them anyway!
> 
> speak soon x


----------

